# Anyone know where to get a Quattro driveshaft balanced??



## rock over london (Sep 15, 2000)

As the title states. Had a guy swap the center carrier bearing on my 200 Wagon and now I have tons of grumble/vibration/rattle going on. With the worn out bearing (previous to messing with it), the car was nearly silent at speed. Now it rattles like an old Volvo 240. 

Any ideas???:banghead:


----------

